# Small Apt which is better Rower or Gazelle Edge?



## Time2changelater (Aug 19, 2012)

I need something for cardio, one thing to consider is i'm on the eight floor also, I'm thinking of either both are around the same price range and each seem to have okay reviews any suggestions/ideas on which would be best or the better choice I also plan to pick up a dumbell set too soon.

http://www.amazon.com/Stamina-Body-...ise-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1370122796&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Gazelle-1285-Edge/dp/B0000AS7W2/ref=pd_sim_sg_ef_5


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I would lean toward a rowing machine... but both of those look like a waste of money.

This would be the type of rowing machine I would lean toward http://www.amazon.com/Stamina-Air-R...qid=1370138820&sr=1-4&keywords=rowing+machine.. the one you got linked looks like a weird contraption..

If that's too big or way outside your budget.. Suggest you buy a good pair of Asics and take up jogging..


----------



## SeekingLight (Jun 4, 2013)

If you can, try to do P90X. It has more variety, and will help you to stay motivated through the down periods.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The only problem I see with that is I would feel bad for the guy who has to live below the one doing p90x in their living room.. Especially if this is a very old unit we're talking..


----------



## Time2changelater (Aug 19, 2012)

p90x completely out of the question i'm now leaning toward either:

http://www.amazon.com/Kettler-7978-...ise-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1370718156&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.com/HCI-Fitness-S...se-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1370718156&sr=1-11

leaning far more toward kettler


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

I have owned a concept 2 rower for over 20 years and it still works great. And I have used it often over the years.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

concept 2 rower

^

Or just a standard exercise bike, I have a folding one, works great and saves space in my small room

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3174328.htm


----------



## Time2changelater (Aug 19, 2012)

i would love a concept, but don't have concept cash


----------

